
Wego: weather app for the terminal - IceyEC
https://github.com/schachmat/wego
======
sasvari
previous (11 days ago) submission with discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9545180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9545180)

